# de Lime on de Coconut



## Poobah58 (May 5, 2010)

I made this last April and it came out great. Making the homemade coconut is a chore but it's not horrible. Not really sure what the rice water does. I think it might have something to do with keeping the coconut from going rancid. Got that part of the operation from Jack Keller's website. The coconut oil wasn't too bad. I did wipe off as much as I could when I took it out of the oven. I think this would be great with Meadowfoam Honey. Let me know if you give it a try. I think you'll love it...

*DE LIME ON DE COCONUT*
3 Gallon Batch:
OG = 27 Brix (1.117)
FG = 12 Brix (1.006)

1 Coconut
Lime Juice
Lime Zest
Coconut Milk (homemade)
8 oz. Coconut Shreds (Nature's Flavors)
.25 oz Coconut Extract (Nature's Flavors)
9 lbs Clover Honey
1 lb 8.0 oz Mesquite Honey
1 lb Craisins
1 Pkg Lalvin D-47

Coconut milk: 
1. Cook 1# of rice in 1qt of water for 5 minutes and drain off liquid to a bowl.
2. Open coconut and drain the liquid into rice water.
3. Split the coconut and bake at 150F for 20-30 minutes to soften it up.
4. Remove coconut "meat" and shred. Add to hot rice water and soak/mix then strain off the milk to a jar.
5. Finish cooking rice in another quart of water.
6. Drain hot rice water onto coconut and soak/mix then strain off the milk to a jar.
7. Set coconut milk jar aside in fridge until secondary.

Mead:
1. Take 1/2 of the coconut mash and toast it in oven. Add the toasted and raw coconut to the primary.
2. Add honey, water and zest of 3 limes. Add campden.
3. Next day, pitch yeast and nutrients. Aerate well.
4. Ferment for a week or so. Add nutrients as needed.
5. Transfer to secondary and add coconut milk, zest of 3 limes and the juice of 6 limes.
6. Keep an eye on pH. Add Potasium Bicarbonate if pH < 3.0.
7. After 30-45 days, rack onto Craisins and coconut shreds. Add juice of 6 limes and coconut extract.
8. Rack in 45-60 days. Adjust lime or coconut if necessary.
9. Rack again in 45-60 days and bottle if clear.


----------

